# TD Canada Trust and Bank of Montreal



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Is it possible to use a TD Canada Trust debit card in a BMO bank machine to withdraw money? The reason why I am asking is because my TD branch is a long way away from my house and there is a BMO right near my school, so I figured I could maybe stop there after school because at least there the streets have been plowed.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

You can use your debit card in any atm to withdraw money.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes but there is a flat charge - so take out the maximum at a time - not dribs and drabs.


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks a million for the replies guys!


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

Just an update: For those who are ever stuck in a similar position as I was there is a $1.50 fee for using a bank machine that is other then what your main bank is.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

$1.50 is pretty standard for another bank's ATM. Those little third-party ATMs (usually about a quarter the size of a regular ATM, find them in supermarkets and stuff) sometimes charge more, so be careful with those ones!


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

Demosthenes X said:


> $1.50 is pretty standard for another bank's ATM. Those little third-party ATMs (usually about a quarter the size of a regular ATM, find them in supermarkets and stuff) sometimes charge more, so be careful with those ones!


Hey! Thats a really good thing to know! I usually would stick to my own bank anyways if I needed to withdraw money but because of the current situation and knowing that BMO has a fantastic track record I figured that I would just use their machine. 

Once again thanks for letting me know!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Apple101 said:


> Hey! Thats a really good thing to know! I usually would stick to my own bank anyways if I needed to withdraw money but because of the current situation and knowing that BMO has a fantastic track record I figured that I would just use their machine.
> 
> Once again thanks for letting me know!


a great trick to keep away from the 1.50 charge is to go to your local large supermarket and most will allow you up to 200 dollars in cash on top of your purchase at the cashier

the debit charge is only the purchase charge which is usually a fraction of an ATM charge

also money withdrawn at a cashier as "cash back" doesn't go against your daily withdrawl limit at an ATM, since the bank considers the transaction as a "purchase"


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> a great trick to keep away from the 1.50 charge is to go to your local large supermarket and most will allow you up to 200 dollars in cash on top of your purchase at the cashier
> 
> the debit charge is only the purchase charge which is usually a fraction of an ATM charge
> 
> also money withdrawn at a cashier as "cash back" doesn't go against your daily withdrawl limit at an ATM, since the bank considers the transaction as a "purchase"


Hey right on  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Remember you get dinged $1.50 TWICE... once from the bank you withdraw the funds from and once from your own bank. Unless the $3 is worth not having to walk that extra bit, why throw good money away like that?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

dona83 said:


> Remember you get dinged $1.50 TWICE... once from the bank you withdraw the funds from and once from your own bank. Unless the $3 is worth not having to walk that extra bit, why throw good money away like that?


that's why i like the supermarket trick


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Check out this nonsense:

http://www.cbc.ca/consumer/story/2007/02/16/consumers-bank.html



> The $1.50 fee that banks charge noncustomers to withdraw cash from their automated banking machines poses no problem for the Consumers' Association of Canada, president Bruce Cran said Friday.
> 
> NDP Leader Jack Layton demanded an end to the fees in late January and federal Finance Minister Jim Flaherty has asked the big banks to address the issue.
> 
> ...


This makes absolutely no sense. No service was going to be taken away by ending the fees.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

It's great to see politicians make up a problem to solve because the real problems are too difficult for them. I don't like not being able to return Blockbuster movies to Rogers and having to pay more for stuff at 24 hr convenience stores. I hope our elected representatives have time left over for those "problems".


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Every little bit helps.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Especially with the law of unintended consequences resulting in all sorts of neat surprises.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Beej said:


> Especially with the law of unintended consequences resulting in all sorts of neat surprises.


?


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

I think it would be strange to assume that the fees could be removed and nothing would change. It would take some time and maybe for better or worse, I don't know. I can, however, think of a specific machine near me that may not be worth the trouble to maintain (good location, but not attached to a bank, must get lots of fees). Canada has lots of bank machines...maybe we'd get a higher proportion of those nasty little buggers where everyone gets charged. That would be a classic example of the law.

Either way, there is no problem, the charges are easy to avoid, and it is an extra service to use other banks' machines. Why are our politicians so useless? Because buying votes is easy. Now if they proposed to lower all prices at 24hr convenience stores...


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

I could be mistaken but I believe Layton was referring to _all_ bank machine charges, not just the ones from using other bank's machines.

I don't believe bank machines would disappear as they are ultimately cheaper than real people.

I understand your point Beej, but there are differences between convenience stores and banks.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

All bank machines no? But fewer is quite possible (either in absolute terms or proportionally). Plus, with no charges, there is no reason for those nasty machines...right there that's fewer.

It was a simple analogy. The basic point is that there is no problem. This is really cheap vote-buying in the classic sense. Big bad enemy, free money for everyone, dig in! With the current Cons (grassrooters) it may just work.

In the end it won't matter much. Fewer machines or no change, it's not a big deal. All the more reason to think worse of politicians for raising this issue. They clearly have better things to do.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

dona83 said:


> Remember you get dinged $1.50 TWICE... once from the bank you withdraw the funds from and once from your own bank. Unless the $3 is worth not having to walk that extra bit, why throw good money away like that?


Not true. The next time you withdraw cash at an ATM that is not from your bank, log into your online banking thereafter and view the withdrawal -- if you withdrew $20.00, your debit statement will show $21.50. (I know.. I withdraw from other bank ATM's on a regular basis.) You get dinged the $1.50 charge once only.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Lars said:


> Not true. The next time you withdraw cash at an ATM that is not from your bank, log into your online banking thereafter and view the withdrawal -- if you withdrew $20.00, your debit statement will show $21.50. (I know.. I withdraw from other bank ATM's on a regular basis.) You get dinged the $1.50 charge once only.


That $3 charge you see at the end of the month, that's certainly the result of two withdrawls I made from other bank machines. That's TD Canada Trust. Which bank and banking plan do you have? I think the top banking plan in TD Canada Trust waives other ABM fees.


----------



## mahagedorn (Jan 13, 2007)

Get PC financial... everything's free


----------



## Sun Dog (Jan 4, 2004)

ING debits are free at their machine (literally one or two in the city), but half price at any other ATM because they do not collect their portion of the service charge. So use the ING debit card when you can't find your own bank.


----------

